# Arm Knitting



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, it does look fun! and very high-fashion, too!!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, you really do learn something new every day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazing. Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

This could be useful in physical therapy. Quite an idea, I have to give the person credit for thinking up this way to knit but I think I will stick with my knitting needles.

Carol J.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

looks like fun but would be a pain if you had to take a bathroom break in the middle of doing it...lol


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I think finger knitting would be easier.

Carol J.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Lokks interesting but thought the same thing about the bathroom break, or the phone ringing...guess I am too old! Very intereting and something a boy might actually like to do as well!


----------



## BEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! My 6-year-old granddaughter has been asking me to teach her to knit - this looks like a great place to start - no knitting needles to manage. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

A great stashbuster, especially for cheap yarn! This would be a great way to make a big chunky blanket. You'd just have to make strips and sew them together. I suppose the really soft yarn would be best so your arms wouldn't get chafed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> looks like fun but would be a pain if you had to take a bathroom break in the middle of doing it...lol


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

That is definitely a different way to knit!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. My 15 year old son was looking over my shoulder & was quite impressed with the finished project. I think that I will try one & share it with my knitting class. (10 year olds)


----------



## sammy.jenkins (Jan 21, 2013)

I am going to make this scarf. Thanks for sharing.


----------

